# does anyone know if the petsmart in kelowna sells critter nation cages?



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

i've been thinking of getting a pair of new ratties(my girls passed away in january  ) and naturally i wan't to buy a nice large critter nation cage. I haven't actually been into the petsmart yet so i'm not sure what they have. if they don't have critter nation so they have a decent cage? or where in kelowna(or pentiction) could i purchase a decent cage? my previous cage was a homemade wooden monstrosity that is no longer usable XP


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

might order a martins cage if i can't find one in kelowna or pentiction


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Petsmart in Kelowna does not sell Critter Nations. Total Pet has Ferret Nations (double unit) in stock, but those are unsuitable for babies or females. There are several places online you can order them. If you're interested, PM me for details.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

nope, they don't have ferret or critter nations and were not willing to order either when i called last year. manager didn't even know what they were. lol :-\


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

i might consider getting the ferret nation cage but i'm looking into getting a pair of young male ratties(just one for all my mom knows right now lol). i could keep them in a temp smaller cage until they're big enough. i wan't to get them from a breeder but my mom doesn't want anything to do with it (as in she probably won't sign papers and she's the one who owns the house X.X) i'm wearing her down though. i used to have 4 girls but they passed away in jan/feb this year and my mom is a bit reluctant to let me get any more cause of the smell caused by owning a wooden cage(eww) now that i can financially support new ratties myself it shouldn't be a problem because i can buy a proper cage and cover vet bills on my own. would a ferret nation cage be just as good as a critter nation cage? as long as i make sure the boys are large enough before moving them in? how easily cleanable are they?


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

I stand corrected. Total Pet in Kelowna currently has 1 double Critter Nation in stock. However, I didn't see the price. It's likely it's around $500-$600.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah total pet can order the Critter Nation in for you. I can't remember the exact price (a friend of mine ordered one) but it was under $400


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ouch, 400 for a critter nation??  

I don't know how much shipping would be, but its 274 from flower town chinchillas which is in Brampton, Ontario. It might be cheaper to have it shipped to you.

http://www.chinchilla.ca/items.php?ProductID=MW162&Name=Cages&source=acces


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

WWW.amazon.com has doubles for 266 with free shipping. ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazon doesn't do free international shipping unfortunately.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

My Bad, Guess it would help if I knew where Kelowna was... lol


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx

its 176 plus shipping, and that isnt much


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynx said:


> My Bad, Guess it would help if I knew where Kelowna was... lol


lol its okay you were just trying to help , I had to look it up, it is in canada.


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

woa sorry i kinda forgot to check my post on here =p i got a great big cage and two lovely boys(will post pics soon) I might be getting a CN for christmas!.......and some expensive chocolate that i can't justify buying for myself XD


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Flower Town Chinchilla quoted me around $60-$70 in shipping fees to kelowna, but the cage does weigh 110lbs. 

I have a double FN for sale for $50, suitable only for grown boys. Chews in one of the pans - use able but needs to be replaced.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

EddricksMommy101 said:


> http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx
> 
> its 176 plus shipping, and that isnt much



i've checked many sites before i ordered my critter nation, and the is where i also got mine from. they by far have the best prices and i was surprised at how fast they shipped it to me. i would definitely recommend forhappydogs.com!


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

ema-leigh said:


> Flower Town Chinchilla quoted me around $60-$70 in shipping fees to kelowna, but the cage does weigh 110lbs.
> 
> I have a double FN for sale for $50, suitable only for grown boys. Chews in one of the pans - use able but needs to be replaced.


where do you buy replacement pans and how much are they?? i might be interested in buying it.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I was going to buy one from amazon.ca but I found a double at petsmart, here in Kelowna for $249, so it saved me having to wait for delivery.


----------

